# Quilt My Wife is Making



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

My wife is making this Quilt for a Local High School to be Raffled off.The name of School is Buffalo High.










big rockpile


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Wow, nice job...


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Cool, love the center block!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Nice, are their colors black and red?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Neat having the buffalo in the center. Looking good.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I like the buffalo print. Post a pic when it gets done!


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

And good works! It's really generous of your wife to make this gift - you must be, well, a lucky dog! :happy2:


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ruby said:


> Nice, are their colors black and red?


Yelp I didn't think they looked that Good until they was put together.

big rockpile


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

She is always doing good works...you are a lucky man....


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Very Nice......
bopeep


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

very nice!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks great. I'm sure they will sell lots of tickets, and the winner will be thrilled.


----------

